# International Markets Investing?



## Dominover (8 September 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knew any books or material which explains the ins and outs of investing in foreign stock markets.  It might be my search technique but I can't find any material on this. 

Basically I want something which will list the stock markets Australians can trade in and maybe something around the pro's and con's of each or other detail. 

Thanks
Dominover  :1zhelp:


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2012)

I cannot think of any market you cannot trade that you would want to. For example have a look at the listed markets from an IB account.

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=products


----------

